# Wiper on the fly rod? Oh yeah!! 4/21



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Had some free time after work yesterday, and I noticed my 8 weight had been gettin awfully dusty as of late. I decided to head out to Willard to try my hand at the wipers. I have never fly fished for em before, so after some tips and supplies from the good guys at Anglers Den I was off. Met my brother there along the south dike and we went at it. We had our waders on and waded out about chest deep to somewhat get away from the rocks. My first cast I was stripping in when all the sudden I thought I hit a snag... Wrong! The snag started shaking and the fight was on! I wasnt sure what I had hooked into, but when I finally saw a wiper on the end I was stoked! I caught another one on my second cast, then after that it "slowed down" but me and my bro ended up doin fairly well for em, considering it was our first time trying for them! We each caught 7, and took home a limit for the smoker. These babies fought awesome making runs after run that had my reel singin. The biggest taped out at just under 19 and all were fairly healthy. Didnt have the camera there but here are a few after pics.



















MMMM their just about done! Aside from gettin totally molested by the mosquitos Id say it was a **** fine afternoon!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Wiper on the fly rod? Oh yea!! 4/21*

Right on GG88!! You guys did better than boaters do all day!!! I have a question, do Wipers reproduce? I hear they taste great and everyone keeps them so how are there still wipers to be caught? I am not trying to call you out man, I would keep a wiper if I caught it since they are so tasty. Sorry for the hijack, just curious.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

It looks like they keep it stocked pretty well.

According to the Fish Stocking Report:

WILLARD BAY RES Box Elder WIPER 180000 1.53" 07/07/2004
WILLARD BAY RES Box Elder WIPER 169980 .76" 08/07/2005
WILLARD BAY RES Box Elder WIPER 400000 2.92" 05/15/2006
WILLARD BAY RES Box Elder WIPER 199920 1.21" 07/20/2006
WILLARD BAY RES Box Elder WIPER 150000 1.84" 07/01/2007
WILLARD BAY RES Box Elder WIPER 200000 1.08" 07/29/2008

Almost 1.3 million fish over 5 years were stocked in there


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

If that smoking method works out well let us know. The one and only time I ate wiper I wished I was a dog so I could lick my own rear end to get the wiper taste out of my mouth. I've thrown them all back since! Fun fish to catch


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Awesome!

I'm trying to figure out when I can get out to do the same thing. Very nice rack load of fillets. Really tasty. 

Poo Pie- 
A lot of people soak the fillets in brine before cooking. That's what I was told to do and I can't wait to have it again.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks LOAH maybe I'll have to keep one tomorrow and try it again. I guess just brine it like a turkey- lots of salt


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Wiper on the fly rod? Oh yea!! 4/21*



Nor-tah said:


> Right on GG88!! You guys did better than boaters do all day!!! I have a question, do Wipers reproduce? I hear they taste great and everyone keeps them so how are there still wipers to be caught? I am not trying to call you out man, I would keep a wiper if I caught it since they are so tasty. Sorry for the hijack, just curious.


No, they can not reproduce. They are a sterile hybrid (white bass X striped bass). I can't recall the exact biology behind it, but it is something to do with the chromosomes not matching up. Similarly, tiger trout, tiger musky, mules, and ligers can't naturally reproduce. Every mule you see was created by a horse and an ass getting it on. Okay, Bill Nye out.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I have had a bad taste in my mouth about the DWR today thinking they only stock trout. :roll: Looks like this is not totally true!! I wonder if they get the fry from the Lee Kay hatchery or Wahweep?


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

They turned out pretty good, a little fishy in the thicker parts of the slabs but a real treat overall. I prob couldve left them in a bit longer but live and learn. It was my first time ever filleting a fish and smoking them so I'm quite pleased with the results. Ya poo you gotta soak the fillets in brine before anything! Nortah, what they said! Lol! Hybrids cant reproduce because its one of nature's ways of keeping species distinct and not intermixing. Usually hybrids arent even naturally produced due to other preventative measures nature has, but in the chance that they are and they survive past the zygotic stage they will be sterile to prevent further cross breeding. At least thats what I learned in class! 8)


----------



## scotty0902 (Feb 3, 2009)

If anyone wants to know more about the biology of them not reproducing look up stuff on "postzygotic isolating mechanisms" and "hybrid sterility". 
I have a biology test tomorrow morning on this.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dont forget about the pre-zygotic isolating mechanisms either scotty haha I just had a test on all that stuff a few weeks ago.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Congrats on the wipers, those fish are pretty cool. Those 19" ones are nice.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

88, if you decide to freeze your next catch I'd recommend trimming the bloodline and all the fat prior. You'll end up with two full length fillets per side that can be cut into 1-2 inch chunks for batter if you're interested. This will also help them "keep" longer and stop the strong blood flavors from "leaching" into the meat. skeet


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice work! You are becoming quite the stillwater bug chucker! A great way to enjoy the warm weather we are having enjoy it now the weekend is going to be a lot different.


----------



## JDF_dogkiller (Apr 7, 2009)

I have never fly fished for wipers either, but would like to.... Were you just using wooley buggers? Or do you have some special wiper flies you use?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

WOW, awesome job man. That looks like a blast.



JDF_dogkiller said:


> I have never fly fished for wipers either, but would like to.... Were you just using wooley buggers? Or do you have some special wiper flies you use?


I think you want to wipe before the flies show up :lol:


----------



## JDF_dogkiller (Apr 7, 2009)

Wocka Wocka! I appreciate your concern, but the flies keep me company.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

For people who like to eat fish, but don't like the "fishy" taste of some fish and want to cook the fish, not smoke it, try soaking the fillets in milk over night.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Greenguy, awesome job dude! Way to get into the wipers on the fly. It seems like everyone who has caught them that way has had a total blast. That is something I need to do as soon as I learn how to operate the fly rod. 

Tasty looking filets too. **** fine job all around. 8)


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Well Greeny I fished for them again today and caught three, one of which was over 5 lbs! I couldn't bring myself to keep any..... Oh and I know wipers can't reproduce but don't tell them that! I think they practice and practice- the big one I caught today gooed all over my hands!!!!!!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Poo Pie said:
> 
> 
> > Well Greeny I fished for them again today and caught three, one of which was over 5 lbs! I couldn't bring myself to keep any..... Oh and I know wipers can't reproduce but don't tell them that! I think they practice and practice- *the big one I caught today gooed all over my hands!!!!!!*
> ...


Puddles has the shots I'll call him and see if he will stick them on here! and ah thanks mr. fatty  I'm blushing!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Buttermilk works even better than regular milk, more acidic or something.

I will repeat the HINT!hehe

What kind of flies were you using?
Some of us don't have an unlimited selection and will want to prepare in advance for a trip of that duration. :wink: 

Normally I just use various silver spoons and spinners, but Wipers on a fly rod might be better than sex.
At least sex with MY wife. :shock: :twisted:


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well the fillets turned out awesome on the smoker, im very pleased, needless to say ill be doing that more often! as for flies I caught most on clouser minnows and a 2 on white zonkers.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I've caught them on big white estaz buggers with some red marabou tied in at the throat. Heck of a fight even on an 8 wt.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I've read your post, I've seen a picture of you Greenguy88........................you don't look so green to me !! :? 

Nice post brother !! Congrats to you !! 8)


----------



## Emerald2008 (Jun 2, 2008)

NIICe


----------

